# Meet my boys!



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm am just so excited, I'll be picking these two fellas up soon, can't wait!

Teddy (left) and Tumnus 









Tumnus (check out those trousers!)









Teddy


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cute !! Bet you can not wait to get them !!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. Are they both wethers?


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I feel sick, I am so excited. :leap: I want to go build their pen NOW, in the dark, at eleven at night! :GAAH: 

And yes sweetgoats, both wethers, two of a set of triplets...the third is staying with mum.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....they are so cute....congrats....I know.... you will enjoy them....  :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I LOVE WETHERS  ! I have 4 of my own......I so love my boys! They are just the best......I bet you can't wait!
Very handsome little fellows you are getting.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwww! They are so cute!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Pen built!! Four days til I get the boys!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

On a countdown.. :thumbup: ...it is so exciting ...to get new goaties.....I know... they will be happy with you... :greengrin: .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Exciting for sure!!

I love Tumnus' wattles!!! Teddy has some bling too with his color pattern!
Congrats on getting them home!


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Very cute little boys!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Three days and counting! :leap: :leap: :leap: 

And I love those wattle things too Liz...they feel so cute and squidgy. Am I right in thinking they're actually called toggles? And what purpose do they serve? Why is it that Tumnus has them but, judging by the pics, Teddy doesn't???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no they are not Toggles but Wattles and any goat can get them just not every goat has them, they serve no purpose, just like color serves no purpose.

and your Teddy is not a purebred Pygmy and since Tumnus is his sibling then I say they both have some other breed of goat in their pedigree. 

Since the Nigerian Dwarf hasn't been perfected greatly in the UK they may not look like a Nigerian Dwarf from a herd in the US


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Toggles...another thing I read on the British Goat Society website!!...

What are those funny things dangling from their throats?

These are known as toggles or tassels. They appear on both males and females in quite a few of the different breeds. Not all goats have them. 

I am learning far more from you guys it seems! Thank you!

And as for Teddy and Tumnus' breed, I think you are right there. I mentioned on the other post that I thought they were probably mixed breed as they are not from a breeder but from a farm. I am happy with the wee guys whatever they are :greengrin: but I do find this all very interesting so appreciate the input xx


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well its a British/US difference thing when it comes to the Wattles/toggles


----------

